# So we are done UPDATE POST 4



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

And I am having mixed feelings. The hospital finally called today with a date for my dh's vasectomy. Only three weeks away. We haven't been using any birth control since July and before that it was only the pullout method so there was always a chance....I guess I will be happy not to always be wondering and this really is for the best for us. I really feel like even if I had a hundred babies I would always want just one more. Lol

It's ok if nobody responds to this. Just felt good to get it out


----------



## mamaofprincesses (Jun 5, 2007)

My husband had a vasectomy three months ago, and our fourth is three weeks old. I'm having the same sort of issues. I REALLY don't want another - I HATE being pregnant, hate it hate it hate it, and I feel like a crappy mom the whole nine months because I feel awful physically.

But there's a little part of me that is sad. I'll never hold another one of my just-born babies? Never?

I think it's normal. I hope so anyway. DH would kill me if I asked him to get a reversal!


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamaofprincesses*
> 
> My husband had a vasectomy three months ago, and our fourth is three weeks old. I'm having the same sort of issues. I REALLY don't want another - I HATE being pregnant, hate it hate it hate it, and I feel like a crappy mom the whole nine months because I feel awful physically.
> 
> ...


Nice to know I am not alone







. I would love to be pregnant and give birth again but I don't deal with sleep deprivation well at all. Oh well I am just rambling now....lol


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Well we got a BFP today. Exactly ten days after DH's vasectomy. Crazy...


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Congratulations?!!!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

WOW!

Congratulations! That's so neat


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness! I'm not an overly religious person, but any time I hear about this happening I can't help but think "Well, God got in the last laugh there!" Hoping for a amazing sleeper this time around!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness, congrats!! I would have loved to see your DH's face. Some things are meant to be. I hope you have an easy pregnancy!


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW. So, not to be nosey but I have to ask, sorry. You DTD a day or two prior to his V then, in order to conceive this one, I think? WOW again! Amazing.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hillymum*
> 
> Congratulations?!!!


Ummm..yes I think so. LOL I really wanted to be pregnant but didn't think it was gonna happen. Now that I did I am a little bit terrified but very excited at the same time. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivymae*
> 
> Oh my goodness! I'm not an overly religious person, but any time I hear about this happening I can't help but think "Well, God got in the last laugh there!" Hoping for a amazing sleeper this time around!


Yes He really did! LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UberMama*
> 
> WOW. So, not to be nosey but I have to ask, sorry. You DTD a day or two prior to his V then, in order to conceive this one, I think? WOW again! Amazing.


Yeah I am thinking I ovulated around the 4th and his surgery was on the 7th. We DTD two days before and a couple days before that I think. I actually didn't think I was ovulating at all these last months. Apparently I was wrong....LOL

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!! Oh I love stories like this!!!! I do believe God has His ways and that this little one you're expecting will be such a joy.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamia*
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!! Oh I love stories like this!!!! I do believe God has His ways and that this little one you're expecting will be such a joy.


Thank you!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations! My 3rd baby came to be at a time when I really, really didn't want a pregnancy. We used protection, but we experienced a technical malfunction which had NEVER occurred before. After our fishing expedition, lol, I thought, "Just watch. I'll end up pregnant." Heaven help me if it wasn't but the next morning that I noticed my body was ovulating. Sure enough....nine months later we had our baby! I was actually really mad about it when I got the bfp, but he has been an incredible baby who has changed our lives so very, very much. He is a true blessing to us. I am certain your surprise will also be a huge blessing to you!!


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

congrats! same thing happened with my parents and their 4th (my little sister)..


----------

